# Finally got my account to work... New here!



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

hi! Welcome to the forum! My fiance and I both own apps. Go app owners!

<< thats my horse


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

welcome welcome!!


----------



## See Spot Trot (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks all! Yes, Appy owners do rock, appylover31803. I am still trying to post a avatar of my own.... may take a while!


----------



## giddyupgo (Oct 4, 2007)

Hi and welcome!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

if you want, you could e-mail me your picture and i could resize it for you.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## cuttink (Feb 20, 2008)

Hey Brat Sis

You here? Not sure if I am doing this right..


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Sorta...lol. 

If you want to start your own post go to newpost (on the top left side under the horsie head) and then you can read posts and reply to them by hitting reply (at the bottom...oh yea..you already figured that out) 

So just start reading post and commenting. Add some pictures of you ponies over in the picture section!


----------



## See Spot Trot (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks guys! Appylover31803 I will definatly send you an e-mail of my pics that you can resize for me, that would be really nice, or I,ll send them through a PM. It will be a few minutes, I have to go dig them up!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya
welcome


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

ok that sounds great!

edit: if it doesn't work for the PM, but e-mail address is [email protected]


----------

